# Just got software update today



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Car seems to shift differently I will post if I get better mpg. I was really hoping that the software update would fix the ipod sync issues but it hasn't so Im going to go back in a couple months and see if there is another update. Anyone know if its even possible for a software update to fix the radio?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

NVR73 said:


> Car seems to shift differently I will post if I get better mpg. I was really hoping that the software update would fix the ipod sync issues but it hasn't so Im going to go back in a couple months and see if there is another update. Anyone know if its even possible for a software update to fix the radio?


Software updates that fix the Radio functions are usually loaded via the CD/DVD slot.


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

ah well I actually didnt get to see how they did the update I just know there was one. Maybe next time I go Ill ask if they can check.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...those are two _separate_ updates.

...and whichever update they did should be listed on the dealership service invoice (so they can bill GM appropriately for Warranty work).

...you still have a copy of that service invoice?


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah its in my trunk Ill go get it out after I finish eating lunch


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

okay on the invoice I was given it says 

"Com Customer states Radio Info Display works erratic bluetooth cuts out and radio locks up must cycle key

Cau Checked system no radio or bluetooth codes
No PI's

Cor Checked for software updates
updated software
AO5"


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

hm-m-m-m, these are the codes printed when they reprogrammed our Cruze:

• RECALL 10381. FRONT SUSP. NOISE; LUBED STRUT ASSY PER RECALL 10381.
• RECALL 10399. THERMOSTAT STICKS IN OPEN POSITION; PERFORMED RECALL 10399.
• CUST/SAYS TRANS HAS LATE SHIFTING WHEN COLD; INSTALLED TCM UPDATES AND ECM UPDATES DUE TO RECALL 10399.

...sounds like they only updated your radio concern and nothing else?


* NOTE:

TCM = Transmission Control Module
ECM = Engine Control Module
BCM = Body Control Module


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

The car is shifting differently and it is very noticeable so It just says they did a software update on the invoice I will ask next time to get a printout of what software updates they are doing


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

What's the latest software update? I'm hoping there's one to fix my iPhone bluetooth and iPod playback.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

How do I know if I need a software update? My wife and I both have a cruze that we got last week. She notices the late shifting. We are in Jersey so its relativly chilly. On mine, its shifts pretty good.

Thanks,
RalphTrent


----------



## Cruzejunkie (Feb 16, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> How do I know if I need a software update? My wife and I both have a cruze that we got last week. She notices the late shifting. We are in Jersey so its relativly chilly. On mine, its shifts pretty good.
> 
> Thanks,
> RalphTrent


Go into the dealer where you bought the car and tell them about the problem you are having they wouldnt do anything to my car until I told them about the problems and then they checked for a software update. I think some dealers even can check if there is an update if you call in with your vin number.


----------

